# Realistic Mc 1200 tweeters Upgrade?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Realistic mc 1200, need a new tweeter something brighter sounding too match my Klipsch speakers,.

Woofers are replaced with goldwoods. I* also Have visaton but I dono which brand is better,.
http://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-8pc-8-8-delmar-series-heavy-duty-woofer-8-ohm--290-314 VS http://www.parts-express.com/visaton-w200-8-8-woofer-8-ohm--292-584 For woofers~:bigsmile:

Tweeters still work fine, I just wanted a Superior upgrade something reallly good. Max budget prob $100 , but id like to get cheapest I can get.
Are these good?http://www.parts-express.com/tymphany-xt25sc90-04-1-dual-ring-radiator-tweeter--264-1014
Or a rIbben tweeter http://www.parts-express.com/beston-rt002a-ribbon-tweeter--277-112
Bigger option but out of budget for now http://www.parts-express.com/hivi-rt2h-a-planar-isodynamic-tweeter--297-407
Note - Noob to DIY - Any X over for noob articles? I do not know hot upgrade XO yet.

These woofers sound good in Med/ large sealed boxes right now.,


----------

